# 1's and 3's rotation technique



## MN Scorpion (Feb 12, 2013)

This was beaten to death in another thread on "counter rotation" but I want to learn the floaty way that Jed and wolf describe as I bring it forward to 3's. I can wind up and huck 1's and sometimes 3's but it seems like too much effort so I want to learn the right way. Plus I'm sure they are ugly.

I'm riding goofy and want to do a frontside: Do I open up my right shoulder outside of the tip of the board to the right, pop or unweight the board, then move my hips to bring it around or should the shoulder/head movement be enough to not need the hip movement.

Backside: move my right shoulder to the left of the board tip, pop/unweight the board, then land looking uphill.

If I'm doing it right should I need much hip movement to get it to land or should the initial setup movements be enough.

I understand the setup carve from the SA video just looking to master the proper rotation technique on flat ground before trying to put it all together.

Thanks and sorry for beating the dead horse.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I think something that is overlooked when starting spins is suckin up the lower body. It is easy to get stuck in the 'I need the perfect rotation' mindset. Part of a floaty spin is air time. On smaller features you can significantly increase air time by bringing the knees up.

For spins on groomers and small rollers I tend to Ollie backsides and Nollie fronts to get a more floaty look. I do tend to put more rotation into them as well. Less height means faster spin.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

MN Scorpion said:


> This was beaten to death in another thread on "counter rotation" but I want to learn the floaty way that Jed and wolf describe as I bring it forward to 3's. I can wind up and huck 1's and sometimes 3's but it seems like too much effort so I want to learn the right way. Plus I'm sure they are ugly.
> 
> I'm riding goofy and want to do a frontside: Do I open up my right shoulder outside of the tip of the board to the right, pop or unweight the board, then move my hips to bring it around or should the shoulder/head movement be enough to not need the hip movement.
> 
> ...


To add to what Snowolf already said, your 360s will naturally become more stylish/less forced as you get more comfortable.

As long as you're using the right technique (as described in the SA videos that you've watched), your 360s will naturally progress to that slower, smooth and effortless 360 as your technique and timing gets better, especially once your aerial awareness during the 360 kicks in more.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I landed my first FS 360 last season but it was a messy affair. I was looking forward to cleaning them up this season so i spent most of summer looking at tutorials and reading up on them - anticipatory carve, prewinding, tucking the knees, spotting the landing and keeping it in focus to slow the rotation and land blind...

Result: Can no longer pull off a 360 lol

Previous technique was a hard heelside carve followed by a huck of the board with enough momentum to make the full rotation (body just sort of followed suit, complete with flailing arms). This technique works over small natural features, and can almost land it off a flatground ollie, but its too messy off a kicker 

I think that the points about being comfortable in the air are probably the issue. The correct 360 technique seems to be a bit too much to do in a short amount of time. Over the weekend i started increasing my jump sizes - i landed a few straight jumps over 20-25ft kickers, so i guess i can start putting 1s into the mix, and then slowly progress to 3s again (the right way this time). Its a bummer tho, i thought i had it in the bag.

Thanks Snowolf/Jed


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> The correct 360 technique seems to be a bit too much to do in a short amount of time. Over the weekend i started increasing my jump sizes - i landed a few straight jumps over 20-25ft kickers, so i guess i can start putting 1s into the mix, and then slowly progress to 3s again (the right way this time). Its a bummer tho, i thought i had it in the bag.


Yeah, honestly 180s and 360s will take a lot longer to get mastered when doing it without cheating and hucking your body around.

I've never seen actually ever seen anyone learn proper, smooth 360 technique in a short period of time, so don't feel discouraged, it takes time for everyone to get it down.

The plus side is once you have basic spin technique mastered, it makes EVERYTHING else a heck of a lot easier and faster to learn because so many advanced tricks build straight on top of your basic spin technique.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

What helped me get the float you are talking about is one feeling the jump and landing. If this is your local mtn that should be easy, if not I just strait air the jumps till I feel the speed on the run up I want and the landing. After that I just do some big tail and nose grabs to get me air legs and grabs locked down. The reason I say nose and tail grabs is cause you can't really pre wind and do a nose or tail grab. Once I lock in the grab then you look what direction you set up to turn and lay it out and tweet the shit out of it. What you can also do is hit the side of the jump and jump hip to hip while you are learning so the fall is not so bad. Like jed and wolf said you keep at the basics and you will see progression if you feel like it was shitty do it again till it feels locked in. Don't worry about feeling like you learned wrong it is also what you like in the end.


----------

